# Lighting for fake water HELP!



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I am going for a pirate theme this year. I would like to create teh effect (on my grass, props, etc) of light refelecting off the "water". Need it to be cheap. any ideas or success stories??


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Fog through a chiller, blue lights at ground level, either wet the grass down good or use a blue or silver tarp, water sounds.... Thats kinda what I've gone with.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I've not had much luck with it but ... a small fan blowing across a shallow pan of water with a blue/white light shining down on it.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Put a mirror in the pan of water for more reflection and use something to agitate the water, like an aquarium pump or a fountain pump maybe? Are you trying to light the ground with this? If so, then you might try putting the water in a pyrex dish and shine the light through it...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Years ago I helped out at a childs dance recital. For an under sea effect they used an overhead projector with a clear baking dish on it half full of water. A person sloshed it back and forth to create the effect. It actually looked good for what it was. I can imagine using something to vibrate the dish instead of a person. 

Otherwise I have no suggestions unless you purchase a DJ water-effect light.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Solid suggestions. What about a disc (rotated by a deer motor maybe?) with random shaped holes cut in it with a light behind it? Anyone ever try that? It was just a thought I had. I like the whole water-in-a-dish thing with an aqaurium pump...that sounds like it may be worth a try


----------

